# Looking for a 1967 auto console



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a auto console for a 1967 GTO. I don't want a restored one and I really don't want one that can be restored as I'm going to be using it to as a templet for a carbon fiber mold. I can use one that is broken down and has crack and even some holes. I can always fill in the blemishes with modeling clay.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

So, you basically need just the base? Or the whole console?


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

The whole console would be best. I plane on making a reproduction base out of either carbon fiber or high density fiberglass and the top out of carbon fiber (a resto-mod type look with the switches for the windows on the center console) I would need the top eventually to make the molds for the carbon fiber inlays. I don't want to potentially ruin something restorable.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a couple of nice bases and tops. I would LEND to you if they aren't gonna get "sacrificed"....too nice to ruin though......Eric PM me.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

could make a mold from them, i would shrink wrap them first then make a polystyrene mold, that will give you a female to lay glass into with release to make a base, then lay carbon fiber on that. only problem will be glove box as it will be 3 dimensional, but i would make top and sides as one piece and the box as another. You can also use Polyester fleece stretched over and resined to make a rough mold....Good luck and take pictures as you go

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting project.......8ter and Crustysack should be consulted on this one!:cheers


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm gunna make a complete mold of the base and the top part will be a separate mold on one set of molds mold. The other mold I want to do everything at once (less the console lid that will be done separate). After I get the rough mold on the second I'm gunna make a sample piece out of plaster and modelers clay and re-work it a bit to give it a little modern and rounded look with integrated window switches, suspension air bag switches, maybe a NOS switch and I'm contemplating a cup holder (lol). I'm gunna be making vacuum molds though and in the past when I made a vacuum mold out of something plastic the heat generated from the chemical reaction can damage the plastic pieces. The top plate for the Hurst Shifter showed up today so I can start with that piece. I appreciate the offer for the loan of the parts but I don't want to risk ruining something that can still find a good home in a Goat. I like resto-mods, but not at the expense of destroying something original or salvageable. I'm still a purist at heart. I'll definitely put pics up though and since I will own the molds, if when I get it dialed in and anybody wants one I'll do it up for materials and cost of shipping.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool Cop i might take you up on that, keep us posted. I ended up restoring an original as mine is more of a 70's retro mod, but a did pad and wrap the sides in black vinyl to match the interior as the plastic looked cheap with the walnut dash, shifter handle and steering wheel. i was thinking of making a vacuum frame myself, have a bunch of the turbo Fox Body Mustang boys wanting me to make them boost gauge panels, have not done any CF yet though.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

There is no difference with CF in the vacuum molds, just the cloth and resin, the process is all the same. With CF though you can add a filler, like a honey comb, which makes it even more stronger then FG.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beyond my capabilities. Would love to see and maybe have one. Like I said, I have a couple good bases if you need one......E


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I found one on eBay for $125 and it comes with the standard auto shifter cover. I already have a duel gate one that was chopped on a little before I got it (bastards!) so I should have everything now. As soon as the console arrives I'm gunna make the mold for the rough copy and start reworking it. I'll post the pics as I move along


----------

